# Great 40AC Horse Farm Ozark County, MO



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

My dear neighbors in MO are relocating to NC due to work...and their place hit the market this week.

Take a look!

The hill in the background on pic 6 is on my place.


https://www.whitetailproperties.com...uded-horse-hobby-farm-country-home-gainsville


Tim


----------



## mooose (Nov 24, 2013)

Gosh I wish I was a little closer to retirement !!
Exactly what I want!


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

I like it so much I called about it and plan on going to see it. I'm retired and I can do it. The only bad part about it is I'm almost too old to take care of it. I wonder what kind of neighbor hood it's in. Wonder if there would be some one interested in running cattle on it? 
That neighbor hood was a gig at Tarbe. I would love to meet him and hope he can tell me more about it and the folks around their.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Howdy Crowbar

This place is at the dead-end of a gravel road, about 4 miles from pavement.

Neighbors are few and far between, by most folks standards. There is only one other dwelling on CR 126 (which is only about 1.25 miles long), a husband and wife on 40 acres directly north of this property.

I would love to buy this place and I think it is a great deal at the price listed, but I just finished buying the last of the 281 acres we have, and my land fund is tapped out!

We are still living in Texas, so only get up to MO about 10 times per year right now. Hope to retire for good in 4 years and build our retirement place then.

Depending on what you are used to, this place could be paradise (it is for my wife and I) or a lonely nightmare (if you must have lots of neighbors to visit with).

You live close by now, Crowbar?

Tim


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

We live up on Pomme de terre lake ,the last house on the road. We are in our seventies , We built or own home in Ill. We were the last house on the road there also. The big thing will be the house. We are just too old to build another one. I know it will be hard to live there with out knowing any one. But we made friends when we moved here when I retired twenty years ago. I was hoping you could be our first friend there. We have had a buyer for this home here for six months and they have been waiting for us to find what we want. Wish us luck. Thanks !


----------



## mooose (Nov 24, 2013)

Go ahead and buy this place Crowbar!
I've looked at it a dozen times since it was posted.
It's the perfect place for me but I've got a few more years to retirement yet.


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

It don't look good. The realtor told me he has a whole line of people looking at it and it will be sold by the coming week end. We have a showing Wed. morning. He told me that it would have to be a cash deal and we cant get the cash until we close on ours. He did tell us one thing about it that might stop it. Part of it has a wood floor and part concrete .
I sure love the looks of the property. I hope we have good luck on it.


----------



## mooose (Nov 24, 2013)

Let us know if you get it and update with lots of pictures.
And if you do get it be looking for a place identical to it in about 5-8 years for me


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

It makes me sick because it's just the place I've been looking for and there are a pile of people looking at it. I have a 9:30 appointment tomorrow morning and it's supposed to be storming all day. I'm going no matter what the realtor thinks. I wont drown. He might but not me. The realtor cant believe where I found out about this place ! Wish me luck. Please


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice looking place indeed.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Crowbar said:


> It makes me sick because it's just the place I've been looking for and there are a pile of people looking at it. I have a 9:30 appointment tomorrow morning and it's supposed to be storming all day. I'm going no matter what the realtor thinks. I wont drown. He might but not me. The realtor cant believe where I found out about this place ! Wish me luck. Please


Crowbar - you be sure to tell Brian (the Realtor) you heard about it from Tim...the guy who just bought the 115 acres in January that he had listed for Joe W.


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

Brian already knows.

I told him when I first talked to him. I told him he wouldn't believe how I found out about this place. I told him on Homesteading today. I told him your first name was Tim. He knew right off who you were.

I'm getting ready right now to leave for Ava to meet him. I plan on spending the day looking at the area. I sure hope my wife likes the house because that's the big IF. 

I thank you so much for the information. Rich


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Hope your day went well!

No telling how the DW will respond. 

I have purchased 6 houses with my wife over the years...that is a lot of house hunting.

I still cannot often guess how my wife will respond to a given place. She surprises me all the time!


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

Well all I can say is we were both disappointed . The property was out of this world but the buildings were the disappointment. It would of cost us a lot more than we have to spend to fix it up to what we would like. 
That's all I can say.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Was it the house, the outbuildings, all of the above?

I thought the pictures depicted the buildings pretty well...but there must have been some things that you did not see in the pics that you saw in person.

If you don't want to discuss on the forum, I understand. Maybe you could PM me. If there are things the owner needs to address I am sure he'd welcome the feedback.

Sorry your day turned out to be a disappointment.


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been out of state for the last few days. The house was one of the big things. The living room was so small and the way the house was laid out it would of been hard to add on and make it right. The main barn was a lot smaller than it looked like in the picture, The white building had a floor was so unlevel that it was worth less. Like I said we loved the property and the fences were in good condition. There was just too much work and cost for the price. I'm sure they will find a buyer.


----------

